# RBP has white film over eye



## Cyberkiller

Just noticed today one of my red belly piranhas has a white film over his one eye. The other ones look fine. What could this be? I will try to get a picture up later.


----------



## Murphy18

Cyberkiller said:


> Just noticed today one of my red belly piranhas has a white film over his one eye. The other ones look fine. What could this be? I will try to get a picture up later.


Sounds like ''Cloudy Eye'', it is caused by bad water quality. And can be simply healed with dosing Mela-Fix.

First and foremost post your water params and tell us more about the setup, then people can help you out more maybe. And if you have any nitrite, dose salt, 1 tspoon per 5g should help with any stress.


----------



## upgradepc

post your water params including ph.


----------



## RedneckR0nin

It is cloud eye and it's easy to take care of. Raise your tank temp to 82f, salt the tank as well. If you have Melafix that helps as well and needed if after two days the condition persists. It usually occurs when transporting or adding decor in to your tank. I have had it a couple times on my P's it was gone in two days using only salt. It should be gone within 4-5 days, let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Cyberkiller

I am out of test kits atm, going to goto the local fish store tonight and grab them, have my water tested and pickup the melafix.

The tank has been running for about 8 months, its a 125 gallon with 2 fluval 404s for filtration. The piranhas themselves have been in the tank for about 6months, there is a total of 5 of them. I keep the temp around 80-82. The only thing I have done recently is I changed the filter pads out of one of the fluval 404s, im thinking now maybe it spiked the tank?


----------



## Murphy18

Cyberkiller said:


> I am out of test kits atm, going to goto the local fish store tonight and grab them, have my water tested and pickup the melafix.
> 
> The tank has been running for about 8 months, its a 125 gallon with 2 fluval 404s for filtration. The piranhas themselves have been in the tank for about 6months, there is a total of 5 of them. I keep the temp around 80-82. The only thing I have done recently is I changed the filter pads out of one of the fluval 404s, im thinking now maybe it spiked the tank?


It is more than likely you have spiked the tank. Grab a test kit asap, imo(but im sure most would agree) it is a must have in fishkeeping. Did you have enough bio load for you're filters to break down when you cycled the tank? What did you use to cycle it?


----------



## cobrafox46

I would just dose it with salt. How often do you change your water?


----------



## Cyberkiller

Not the most ethical thing, but my friend breeds jack dempsey cichlids so I threw 6 of them in the tank for 2 months, then removed them and added the piranhas on the same day.

I do a 25% water change once a month, never had problems up until now.

The fluvals have 4 trays, bottom one I have fluval pre filter in and the other 3 fluval biomax. Then the foam blocks outside of the trays. I had only changed the foam blocks on one of the filters.


----------



## Murphy18

Cyberkiller said:


> Not the most ethical thing, but my friend breeds jack dempsey cichlids so I threw 6 of them in the tank for 2 months, then removed them and added the piranhas on the same day.
> 
> I do a 25% water change once a month, never had problems up until now.
> 
> The fluvals have 4 trays, bottom one I have fluval pre filter in and the other 3 fluval biomax. Then the foam blocks outside of the trays. I had only changed the foam blocks on one of the filters.


So did you test you're water to see if it was cycled before you put the P's in? ANd where you doing water changes while you had the JD's in?

It sounds like you're filters dont have enough bacteria to break down the ammonia. Which is caused by not equaling the bioload to cycle you're filters beforehand, to that the bioload a group of reds would produce in a fully established tank. Either that or you just have a small spike off changing the sponges.


----------



## cobrafox46

You should be doing at least a 25% change a week if not twice. I am guessing an ammonia spike caused it but I could be wrong. Try doing a water change every week if possible and I am sure you will not have this problem again. P's are very messy fish and roduce a ton of waste.


----------



## Dr. Giggles

Cyberkiller said:


> Not the most ethical thing, but my friend breeds jack dempsey cichlids so I threw 6 of them in the tank for 2 months, then removed them and added the piranhas on the same day.
> 
> *I do a 25% water change once a month, never had problems up until now.*
> 
> The fluvals have 4 trays, bottom one I have fluval pre filter in and the other 3 fluval biomax. Then the foam blocks outside of the trays. I had only changed the foam blocks on one of the filters.


This may very well be the cause of your problem. Water may have become so acidic it is now burning the eye. What is your pH in tank and out of tap. Prefer test result of tank before any water change.


----------

